# Installer Linux (Ubuntu 9.10) sur MacBook Pro.



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous!

Malgré toutes mes recherches sur le net, dans les forums, et dans pas mal d'endroits, je me suis décidé à venir ici, parce que c'est trop confus!

J'aimerais connaître la procédure pour installer Linux sur un MacBook Pro 3.1.
J'ai bien suivi ce tuto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/M...telInstallation#Dual-Boot: Mac OSX and Ubuntu
L'anglais ne me pose pas problème, mais j'ai toujours des questions
Où télécharge-t-on rEFIt, et qu'est ce que c'est ?
Comment obtient on la version de Linux que l'on veut ? Faut il graver le disque, comment on fait pour pouvoir installer Linux sur la partition BootCamp.

En fait, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait, si possible, me donner, en gros, toutes (ou presque) les étapes pour arriver à avoir Linux sur mon Mac

Merci d'avance, je suis un peu paumé!


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Refit est ce qui permet à ton Mac de booter sur sa partition (en gros, c'est d'ailleurs grâce à ReFit qu'un Mac boote plus vite qu'un PC). 

Sur la page que tu donnes en lien, on peut lire «Install ReFit»; tu remarqueras que c'est un lien vers une autre page, sur laquelle on t'explique comment l'installer mais aussi comment le télécharger.

Heu... Tu sais que tout ce que tu demandes ici figure, en gros, sur la page dont tu donnes le lien? 

Exemple: 
The Ubuntu LiveCD
You can download the Ubuntu Desktop Edition iso from ubuntu.com. (You can choose 32-bit or 64-bit, the choice is yours. If you want to see the pros and cons, you can check out the sticky.) An iso is an &#8220;image&#8221; of a CD-ROM. You do not burn an iso onto a CD like you do your pictures or music. Instead you burn the image onto a disc. You can do this with DiskUtility or various Open Source Burning Apps. You should burn the CD as slow as you can to increase its &#8220;bootableness&#8221;.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Je ne le vois pas&#8230; ! 
Je laisse combien de giga à peu près pour la partition de Linux ?
Sachant qu'il me reste 107Go de libre&#8230;


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je ne le vois pas !



Si si, agad les pièces jointes.  



Macuserman a dit:


> Je laisse combien de giga à peu près pour la partition de Linux ?
> Sachant qu'il me reste 107Go de libre



Tout dépend de ce que tu veux mettre dessus, mais 10 go suffisent pour qu'elle tourne tranquille.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

OK, merci.
Je fais Bootcamp avant tout, ensuite refit, mais je grave rEFIt ? Ou je l'installe, ça j'ai pas capté&#8230;


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, merci.
> Je fais Bootcamp avant tout, ensuite refit, mais je grave rEFIt ? Ou je l'installe, ça j'ai pas capté



Tu l'installes. 

Après l'avoir fait, à chaque fois que tu allumeras ton ordi, tu auras le choix entre les différents OS installés.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

OK, j'ai fait ma partition...
Je vais installer rEFIt. Ensuite je récupère Ubuntu 9.10, et après ?

Merci en tous cas !


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, j'ai fait ma partition...
> Je vais installer rEFIt. Ensuite je récupère Ubuntu 9.10, et après ?
> 
> Merci en tous cas !



Après, ma mémoire ne suffira plus. Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur les forums Ubuntu. 

Je me souviens qu'il faut démarrer sur le live cd, et lancer l'install; achtung de ne surtout pas effacer Mac OS X. S'il y a un moment où il faut éloigner les gosses, éteindre la télé, quitter Adium et réfléchir, c'est bien au moment de l'installation-partitionnement!


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

J'y penserai le moment venu !
Tiens, j'ai une question, ça te sert à quoi toi Linux ?
Et comment je sais qu'à tel ou tel moment je vais pouvoir éviter d'écraser OS X ?


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai une question, ça te sert à quoi toi Linux ?



Curiosité, essentiellement.
J'ai voulu connaître un 3ème système d'exploitation, on ne sait jamais. J'avais choisi Ubuntu, qui est très sympa. J'ai effacé ma partition Linux depuis; rien n'atteint Mac OS X pour l'instant. Mais bon, maintenant je n'ai plus «peur» de Linux.
Simplement, j'ai toujours un ou deux live cd, pour booter dessus en cas de défaillance grave de mon OS, ou pour tester si un problème est matériel ou logiciel, par exemple.

Je m'en sers aussi un peu au boulot. 



Macuserman a dit:


> Et comment je sais qu'à tel ou tel moment je vais pouvoir éviter d'écraser OS X ?



Au moment du partitionnement, si je me souviens bien; Linux va vouloir créer sa partition, plus les partitions de swap, et faut juste faire gaffe qu'il ne le fasse pas sur Mac OS X. Mais comme je ne me suis pas servi de Bootcamp, je ne sais pas quelle forme ça va prendre pour toi.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Je n'ai eu qu'à différencier les tailles de partitions, je dois en avoir deux à présents sur mon HDD&#8230; !


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je n'ai eu qu'à différencier les tailles de partitions, je dois en avoir deux à présents sur mon HDD !



Ah cool. Ce sera plus clair comme ça. Mais quand même, faut pas être dans la lune à ce moment-là!


----------



## GillesF (4 Novembre 2009)

Vu tes questions, tu ne dois pas gérer très bien ce genre d'install... pense à faire une sauvegarde timemachine avant d'entamer l'opération


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui, c'est fait.
Alors j'ai installé rEFIt, j'ai téléchargé Ubuntu 9.10, j'ai gravé un CD-R avec ça dedans:
(Je suis passé par le Finder, je voyais pas mon CD dans l'utilitaire dédié&#8230




Ceci contenu dans ça:





J'ai éteint ma machine, appuyé sur alt, mais j'avais rien d'autre que Macintosh HD&#8230;
C'est quoi le problème ? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## rizoto (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'est fait.
> Alors j'ai installé rEFIt, j'ai téléchargé Ubuntu 9.10, j'ai gravé un CD-R avec ça dedans:
> (Je suis passé par le Finder, je voyais pas mon CD dans l'utilitaire dédié&#8230
> 
> ...



Petite question en passant.

Si c'est juste pour essayer, pourquoi ne pas utiliser une machine virtuel via parallels, virtualBox ou VMware?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Ça me va&#8230;!
J'étais en train de me dire que je devrais stopper les bêtises là.
Comment faire pour supprimer la partition créée ?

----------------
J'ai&#8230;


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment faire pour supprimer la partition créée ?



J'imagine qu'une partition crée par Bootcamp doit s'effacer avec Bootcamp.

Sinon, via Utilitaire de disque.


J'avais aussi essayé la virtualisation (avec VirtualBox), toujours avec Ubuntu mais aussi avec Gentoo. Sympatoche. C'est comme si tu avais deux machines sous la main.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Non, mais j'avais trouvé, c'est bon, merci.
Oui, je réfléchis aussi à acheter Windows XP (ou 7&#8230.


----------



## schwebb (4 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, mais j'avais trouvé, c'est bon, merci.



Par curiosité, ça se fait bien avec Bootcamp?


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui, tout à fait.
Tu choisis "ajouter ou supprimer une partition BootCamp". Et voili.


----------

